# Questions about Ripening at Cycles of 8-10 Hours



## etnte (May 2, 2011)

once you put a crop into the 12/12 and the flowers start to emerge, you reduce the cycle of light on to 8-10 hours, and the plant is supposed to stop new flower production and go into full ripening mode, then the plant will be ready in 2-3 weeks for harvest..

is this correct?


----------



## welshsmoker (May 2, 2011)

new one on me mate..


----------



## etnte (May 2, 2011)

this is where i read that at on 420magazine;
Keep pruning to a minimum during the entire FLOWERING PHASE. A green light can be used to work on the garden during the dark period with no negative reactions from the plants. These are sold as nursery safety lights, but any green bulb should be OK. It is best to keep the dark hours a time when you would normally not wish to visit the garden. Personally, I like my garden lit from 7pm to 7am, since it allows me to visit the garden at night after work and in the morning before work, and all day long, while I'm too busy to worry about it, it lies unlit and undisturbed, flowering away... Flowering plants should not be sprayed often as this will promote mold and rot. Keep humidity levels down indoors when flowering, as this is the most delicate time for the plants in this regard.

Early flowering is noticed 1-2 weeks after turning back the lights to 12 hour days. Look for 2 white hairs emerging from a small bulbous area at every internode. This is the easiest way to verify females early on. You can not tell a male from a female by height, or bushiness. 3-6 weeks after turning back the lights, your plants will be covered with these white pistils emerging from every growtip on the plant. It will literally be covered with them. These are the mature flowers, as they continue to grow and cover the plant. Some plants will do this indefinitely until the lights are turned back yet again. At the point you feel your ready to see the existing flowers become ripe ( you feel the plant has enough flowers), turn the lights back to 8-10 hours. Now the plant will start to ripen quickly, and should be ready to harvest in 2-3 weeks.

The alternative, is to allow the plant to ripen with whatever natural day length is available outside, or keep the plants on a constant 12 hour regimen for the entire flowering process, which may increase yield, but takes longer. Plants can be flowered in the final stages outdoors, even if the days are too long for normal flowering to occur. Once the plant has almost reached peak floral development, it is too far gone to revert quickly to vegetative growth, and final flowering will occur regardless. This will free up precious indoor space sooner, for the next batch of clones to be flowered.


----------



## welshsmoker (May 2, 2011)

i dont know mate but the last paragraph is a bit dubious imho...


----------



## darkdestruction420 (May 2, 2011)

I'm extremely skeptical of it.


----------



## yoquierotacobell (May 3, 2011)

The way I look at it, there's one way to test this theory. Try it and see.


----------



## freddiemoney (May 3, 2011)

What context was this used in? It sounds like tips for flowering long-season sativas.


----------

